# Quickest way(legally) to make 100k in next year for all my looksmax?



## poopmaster22 (Apr 22, 2022)

.


----------



## jaw_is_law (Apr 22, 2022)

honestly if you dont wanna go to a college and get a degree the best high paying jobs that only require a high school diploma is a trade job such as truck driving, construction, wielding, programming

they all pay around 70,000$ to 120,000$ a year and typically only take about 6 months of training to do

however these types of jobs do require you to work long hours and you will probably be more than likely sleep deprived and tired from working 80+ hours but if you do live in the states these are good options I think you should try getting a trade job and using that money to build your credit then using that credit to finance investment properties for cash flowing residential real estate income and deducting that depreciation off your income and refinancing the loans to buy more property so the rent contributes to your net worth along with buying and holding stocks and gold







that way you can put down payments on property and get a loan on the property so after 10 years you wont have to work a job its best to start at 18 that way you still can enjoy life at 28 richer than everybody else and SEAmaxxing, Eastern Europe maxxing, other stuff
im 18 so hopefully I will start doing this and be a multimillionare early on in life to get a headstart from all the normies


----------



## jaw_is_law (Apr 22, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> .


also dont expect to make 100,000$ a year doing this you should expect a 70,000$ salary and by a few years it will be 100,000 but you should live very frugally to save as much as possible and immediately invest your paychecks into stocks or gold


----------



## jaw_is_law (Apr 22, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> .


and if your not willing to work hard you wont get it


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 22, 2022)

Sell one of your kidneys


----------



## jaw_is_law (Apr 22, 2022)

Mastermind said:


> Sell one of your kidneys


its not worth it in the end it will probably cut your lifespan


----------



## Pretty (Apr 22, 2022)

Unless you have a foundation already set to make 100,000k you won’t make it 

If you have no skills I recommend you start developing some


----------



## ballskin (Apr 22, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> .


Muh “I want money”, if there was a way without doing anything, people would be doing it already


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 22, 2022)

starting a business but you will not hit 100k in 1 year for sure.

depends on your capital too but sounds like you dont have any.

read the ropeorcopes thread. learn programming, maybe you can hit that amount in 2 years.

100k$ sounds too much for surgerirs tbh.


----------



## Crusile (Apr 23, 2022)

ballskin said:


> Muh “I want money”, if there was a way without doing anything, people would be doing it already


lol retarded, most people dont want to work manual labour 70 hrs per week. He just asked if it was possible, ofc its possible


----------



## Crusile (Apr 23, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> .


Its hard to get 100k net after taxes but you can make 50k income and use that to qualify for personal loans


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Apr 23, 2022)

u wont. 

start a business and expect that much after a few years


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 23, 2022)

Crusile said:


> lol retarded, most people dont want to work manual labour 70 hrs per week. He just asked if it was possible, ofc its possible


Thank you I love you


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Apr 23, 2022)

to answer ur question literally,

prob scamming or stealing

scamming ppl out of their bitcoin or some shit


----------



## Harold O'brien (Apr 23, 2022)

imagine making $100k and being retarded enough to waste it all on looksmaxxing gimmicks or "before and after looks exactly the same" surgery


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Apr 23, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> its not worth it in the end it will probably cut your lifespan


why u so serios nigga


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 23, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> imagine making $100k and being retarded enough to waste it all on looksmaxxing gimmicks or "before and after looks exactly the same" surgery


Bimax is not the same stupid bitch


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 23, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> honestly if you dont wanna go to a college and get a degree the best high paying jobs that only require a high school diploma is a trade job such as truck driving, construction, wielding, programming
> 
> they all pay around 70,000$ to 120,000$ a year and typically only take about 6 months of training to do
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Harold O'brien (Apr 23, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Bimax is not the same stupid bitch


because it's like the most prominent facial surgery 

regardless not really worth unless you're genuinely deformed


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 23, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> because it's like the most prominent facial surgery
> 
> regardless not really worth unless you're genuinely deformed


Trolling?


----------



## Shako Mako (Apr 23, 2022)

The quicker the money the higher the risk or start-up capital. Short a crypto coin using FTX. I'm not sure exactly how it works but I know it works.


----------



## Detona (Apr 23, 2022)

There is no way to quickly and legally make 100k if you don't already have 50-100k to invest.

Crime is the only way.


----------



## Br0sk1 (Apr 23, 2022)

Detona said:


> There is no way to quickly and legally make 100k if you don't already have 50-100k to invest.
> 
> Crime is the only way.



There's crypto, but you have to be lucky/savvy in order to make that work.


----------



## ballskin (Apr 23, 2022)

Crusile said:


> lol retarded, most people dont want to work manual labour 70 hrs per week. He just asked if it was possible, ofc its possible


U can work 30 hrs a week and easily earn more than that. Stupid question


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 24, 2022)

How


Shako Mako said:


> The quicker the money the higher the risk or start-up capital. Short a crypto coin using FTX. I'm not sure exactly how it works but I know it works.


----------



## recessed (Apr 24, 2022)

You cant looksmaxx with plastic surgery only bogdanoffmaxx, youre either born gl or not, sorry bro


----------



## jaw_is_law (Apr 24, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> why u so serios nigga


I have autism so I take literally EVERYTHING literally


----------



## Cope (Apr 29, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> honestly if you dont wanna go to a college and get a degree the best high paying jobs that only require a high school diploma is a trade job such as truck driving, construction, wielding, programming
> 
> they all pay around 70,000$ to 120,000$ a year and typically only take about 6 months of training to do
> 
> ...



Yea welding pays really well.

You don't even have to go to school, just have the money to pay for courses to get certs.


----------

